# ekg required for adhd medication



## mbourdeau (Mar 21, 2012)

what would be a good diagnosis code to use for doing an EKg for a patient who needs medication for ADHD?


----------



## rmickalich (Mar 21, 2012)

screening + 314.01


----------



## KORBISCHM (Mar 26, 2013)

*Which screening code?*

I have this same issue. I have been using the 314.01 Which screening code would I use along with it to explain the medical necesiity for the EKG? Cardiovascular screening or is there one specific to medication clearance?


----------

